# scent-lok on predator sets??



## huntfishtrapmaine (May 29, 2010)

i was wondering if it would be worth trying some kind of scent cover like scent-lok on my coyote and fox sets to kill some unwanted scent? has anyone tried this?


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

You should know that scent-lok is currently being sued by some guys in Minn for false advertising... Just FYI... I still use their stuff.

Not completely sure of your question, but you should be taking scent precautions just as if you were deer hunting. Spray your stuff down and play the wind.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Personally I would never use that stuff on my trapping equipment. I have never tried it but I would never take a chance on it. Use clean traps,reasonably clean gloves and limit the amount of time you spend at the set. It is very important to keep foreign odors off your equipment but don't let it consume you. Keep your gloves and equipment out of the gas and oil and you will be fine. In very remote areas of the country you might have to take extra precautions like using a kneeling pad. The most important thing is location though. Location is key.

Good luck and welcome to the site!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

buying scent-lok is a waste of money in my book. Do as ND trapper suggests and you'll be fine. People can get super anal retentive about how clean their traps are and how clean their location is. I've put traps in the ground with my bare hands and used what ever is available in the area for pan covers, (leaves etc). all while wearing crappy shoes and i've still picked up animals. Clean is somewhat over rated.

All you really need is a good set of cotton gloves, clean traps, scent/lure that is separate from your traps, clean pan covers and get out and find a good location.

xdeano


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I wouldn't use any type of spray on my trapping equipment. I wore a scent-lok shirt and pants one year put all the sets in the same locations both years and my #'s were WAY better the year I wore the carbon clothes. Always use rubber boots!!!!


----------

